# what do little girl ghouls play with?



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*What's a monster favorite song?*

*Ghoul's just want to have fun!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## viexdeux j (Sep 26, 2003)

Little boils. (Ghouls and boyles... get it ? Nevermind.)


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

or ghouls R us

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Whats a monster's favourite food?
GHOULash!

- Wytchy


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Q. Why do demons and ghouls hang out together?
A. Because demons are a ghouls best friend

Q. What do ghosts say when something is really neat?
A. Ghoul

Q.What do goblins and ghosts drink when they're hot and thirsty on Halloween
A. Ghoul-aide

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

What do you call a Zombie in a sleeping bag?
A burrito!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

okayyyyyyyyyyyyy lol

Tiff


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

What goes HA HA HA HA (clomp,clomp)?
A zombie laughing his head off!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay,

What goes Cackle, Cackle, Cackle BOOM!








A Witch in a mine field. (tee hee)


----------

